# Mit SqlCmd Access Tabelle auslesen und in txt-Datei schreiben



## CMS25 (21. November 2006)

Hallo,


Ich bin Neuling im Gebiet von SQL-Server und habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte mit dem Dienstprogramm SqlCmd eine Tabelle aus Access mit einer Select-Abfrage auslesen und in eine leere txt-Datei schreiben. Kann mir eventuell jemand hierbei behilflich sein. Ich habe bisher herausgefunden das man dazu den Befehl

- o output_file

benötigt. Wie kann ich diesen in einen kompletten Abfragebefehl wie unten einbauen?

sqlcmd -d DATENBANK -q "SELECT Spalte1, Spalte2 FROM Tabellenname 


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im vorraus.

CMS


----------



## CMS25 (21. November 2006)

Hi,

Ich glaub ich habs selber gefunden:

sqlcmd -Q "SELECT * FROM AdventureWorks.Person.Contact" -o MyOutput.txt

Gruss

CMS


----------

